# Mary Kay Letourneau And Vili Fualaau Celebrate 10th Wedding Anniv, 20/20



## Always~Wear~Joy (Apr 10, 2015)

Did anyone watch this?? He doesn't seem happy with his stolen childhood and she seems like she's trying to be young than what she is.  She's 53 and he's 30 now.


----------



## MizzKutieQ (Apr 10, 2015)

I watched, I think at this age he regrets his choices. He didn't seem happy. She seemed lie a giddy fool. The girls are beautiful.


----------



## Farida (Apr 10, 2015)

He is not all there...all of this is so disturbing. Gorgeous daughters.


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 10, 2015)

I was watching it too.  He seems lost, and confused. She seems a bit controlling-welp she's married to a "child".  Their daughters are beautiful. 


I think her name needs to stay on the sex offender list.


----------



## MrsWatson (Apr 10, 2015)

I watched. I noticed she kept answering questions that were directed towards him. I also noticed that they seemed pretty unhappy with each other. 

Pretty delusional that after all these years she doesn't see anything wrong with a 34 year old woman sleeping with a 13 year old.


----------



## Noir (Apr 10, 2015)

MrsWatson said:


> Pretty delusional that after all these years she doesn't see anything wrong with a 34 year old woman* RAPING* a 13 year old.


 Corrected that for you


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Apr 11, 2015)

As parent, teacher and human being, how could she not think what she did was wrong? She stated that at the time, she didn't know it would be an offense and cause her to lose her job. orly???


----------



## Farida (Apr 11, 2015)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> As parent, teacher and human being, how could she not think what she did was wrong? She stated that at the time, she didn't know it would be an offense and cause her to lose her job. orly???



That's perhaps the worst of it all. If she could at least admit what she did was wrong. 


I felt it was telling that he said he feels "safe" in this family. He came from a broken home and this woman gave him affection, belonging and attention he lacked. She confused him by adding sex (rape) into the mix. She has been the only constant in his life and the only semblance of family.

He has suffered from alcoholism and depression. There's no surprise there. I really wanted to hear from her older kids and from a friend or family member of his. She just paints everything as rosy.


----------



## Nazaneen (Apr 11, 2015)

MrsWatson said:


> I watched. I noticed she kept answering questions that were directed towards him. I also noticed that they seemed pretty unhappy with each other.
> 
> Pretty delusional that after all these years she doesn't see anything wrong with a 34 year old woman sleeping with a 13 year old.


was she 34 when it began? just wow!!
i know she had a bunch of kids of her own


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 11, 2015)

MrsWatson said:


> Pretty delusional that after all these years she doesn't see anything wrong with a 34 year old woman sleeping with a 13 year old.



Right. She was talking as if this was all a game.


----------



## TeddyBear (Apr 11, 2015)

They became lovers when he was 12, in the sixth grade, and she was 34. 

Both came from dysfunctional families. But Fualaau’s history – with a father in prison for armed robbery – was relatively normal compared with hers.

Letourneau’s father was John Schmitz, the ultra-conservative, family-values Orange County congressman and one-time presidential candidate, who was found  in 1982 to have a second family  with a woman who was a former student.
_________

He became a father at 14 and then 15.. now he suffers from depression (on anti-depressants) and alcoholism and was arrested for a DUI back in  2006.  Sad! 

IMO.. Mary is just twisted!


----------



## ambergirl (Apr 11, 2015)

I read excerpts but didn't see it yet. She is delusional and sick and took advantage of a vulnerable boy. And I'm surprised they let her have her kids back.


----------



## brg240 (Apr 11, 2015)

She's so sick and her friends apparently thought it wasn't that bad?!

I thought this was really telling


> _Their parents are very protective, and Vili said he has warned his daughters against having boyfriends._
> *
> “The reason for me telling them that was just from, out of experience,” he said. “A relationship could lead to something that you think you wanted back then. You don't really want it, maybe, years later.”*
> _
> ...


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 11, 2015)

i remember this trick.
It's gross that she is still given a platform like the **** was all good and normal.


----------



## Harina (Apr 11, 2015)

^^ Who doesn't? Lol.

I think they are going to end up separating/divorcing around the time the youngest daughter turns 18. If not before.

In addition to the whole awkward chemistry thing, Letourneau looks really old in comparison. I doubt he's going to continue being physically attracted to her and that's a big part of relationships. If he even still is. He's 30. He's going to meet someone else. It's cute when your teacher is a hot young thing but now she's reaching an advanced age and he's still the age many men who have never been married are. Not going to last. I know they want it to soooooo badly to say "*** you" to all their naysayers but I just don't see it happening. He's looking like her handler now not a happy married couple. But what do I know.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Apr 11, 2015)

It's amazing that this couple is being "glamorized".  If the roles were reversed, the male teacher will be in JAIL for years! smdh......


----------



## Britt (Apr 11, 2015)

she is effin disugusting, sick and trifling!


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 11, 2015)

Ughhhhh .
I just read an article stating that she first met him when he was a SECOND GRADE STUDENT in her second grade class. HE WAS SEVEN YEARS OLD. She bided her time I guess, until he was 12.

Ugh


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 11, 2015)

I wish they would have interviewed her older children, and ex-husband.


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Apr 11, 2015)

It looks like she sucked the life out of him...I thought he was only 30!


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 11, 2015)

KidneyBean86 said:


> It looks like she sucked the life out of him...I thought he was only 30!



He is 30.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 11, 2015)

I hate that I missed this!!!  Anyone have a link to the interview??


----------



## LizLeila (Apr 11, 2015)

This is sickening -- where the hell was his mom?


----------



## TayMac (Apr 11, 2015)

Wasn't interesting in watching. If I was her, I would have faded into obscurity. I don't blame her older children if they declined to be interviewed ever.


----------



## brg240 (Apr 11, 2015)

So she wants to teach school again?! She wants to be removed from the sex offender register?!

I feel so bad for him. And thier kids


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 11, 2015)

LizLeila said:


> This is sickening -- where the hell was his mom?



He said his mom was always working, and his father was in jail.


----------



## Zaynab (Apr 11, 2015)

I watched it. Absolutely disgusting for me since I have children that she now, I can't imagine. He was a victim and he doesn't seem to be able to articulate that without maybe dishonoring the fact he is a father and loves his girls. Mary sat there in all the glory of a white woman/ privilege /victim /glory ..she felt he expressed these feelings she couldn't deny, etc. She feels she has no control over their love, blah. She's sick. She's so brazen they live and their children attend school in the same district she taught in.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 12, 2015)

I saw it but I missed bits and pieces.   I will have to watch it again, whenever it becomes available online.


----------



## NICOLETHENUMBERONE (Apr 12, 2015)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> As parent, teacher and human being, how could she not think what she did was wrong? She stated that at the time, she didn't know it would be an offense and cause her to lose her job. orly???


@Always~Wear~Joy
because she is cray-cray.
he seems confused also.


----------

